# 127 km Spessart-Trails



## trelgne (24. September 2004)

Tip für alle, die im Spessart zuhause sind oder dort Touren mit möglichst vielen Trails unternehmen wollen: 

die interaktive Karte unter www.spessart-biker.de ("MTB-Spessart-Highlights") zeigt viele beliebte Trails des bayrischen Spessarts in einer topographischen Karte, "eingebettet" in längere lohnenswerte Gesamtstrecken, die man in seine Touren einbauen kann. Dabei wird zwischen verschiedenen Wegekategorien wie Top-Singletrail, "gewöhnlicher" Trail, Forstautobahn etc. unterschieden. Desweiteren gibt es Fotos von den Wegen, Panoramaspots, Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecken etc.

Bereits 127 km reine Trails verzeichnet!!!


----------



## Spessart-Biker (12. Oktober 2004)

Sehr schön - kleines herbstliches Update - jetzt sind es schon 135 km feinste Trails  

Kleiner Vorgeschmack - restaurierter Hahnenkammturm und Sahnetrails:

www.spessart-biker.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (14. Oktober 2004)

Oops, der Hahnenkamm Tower hat einen kleinen Aufsatz bekommen.

Schoene Pics!


----------



## Spessart-Biker (15. Oktober 2004)

Jo - sieht ulkig aus - wie auf der Kirmes - ging wohl nicht anders aus Leichtbaugründen


----------



## trelgne (2. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt sind es schon 160 km Trails !!!

Wer kennt weitere Streckenhighlights im bayr. Spessart? Mitmachen und eintragen! 

Weitere Infos: http://www.spessart-biker.de/projekt spessart-trails/intro.htm


----------



## Tom:-) (15. Dezember 2004)

trelgne schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sind es schon 160 km Trails !!!
> 
> Wer kennt weitere Streckenhighlights im bayr. Spessart? Mitmachen und eintragen!
> 
> Weitere Infos: http://www.spessart-biker.de/projekt%20spessart-trails/intro.htm


saugeile page!

respekt!  

tom


----------



## trelgne (8. Mai 2005)

Es gibt wieder ein neues Update auf www.spessart-biker.de. Jetzt sind es 210 km echte Trails; außerdem ist eine Foto-Datenbank hinzugekommen.


----------



## darkdesigner (9. Mai 2005)

Ich kann mich da Tom nur anschließen, echt genial!!!
DANKE!!!

Hat schonmal jemand die Große Runde an einem Tag gefahren? Ich würde das gerne an einem warmen und lichtreichen Tag im Juni (um den 21.Juni) tun. Aus meinen Erfahrungen mit der Taunusumrundung (ca. 155km, mit 2700hm) weiß ich, es geht, man muß nur früh losfahren (so um 7Uhr) und nach 12 Stunden wieder ankommen.  

Also wer hat Lust und wer hats schonmal gemacht?
dd


----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. Mai 2005)

Die große Runde kann problemlos bei entsprechender Fitness  als Tagestour gefahren werden. Aufbruch 7 Uhr ist optimal. Die Strecke sollte man sich wg. der Wegführung allerdings auch etwas intensiver angeschaut haben oder halt GPS. Einer in unseren Reihen ist sie schon zweimal solo an einem Stück abgefahren.


----------



## darkdesigner (10. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Infos, ich würde nicht unbedingt alleine fahren, wer Lust hat darf sich melden. Die Runde alleine zu fahren ist ne ganz schöne Kopfsache am Nachmittag, ich kenn das...
dd


----------



## frenzy (18. Mai 2005)

Spessart-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön - kleines herbstliches Update - jetzt sind es schon 135 km feinste Trails
> 
> Kleiner Vorgeschmack - restaurierter Hahnenkammturm und Sahnetrails:
> 
> www.spessart-biker.de




ist das 4. bild zufällig von der birkenhainer? die rampe kommt mir bekannt vor..(kenn mich noch nicht so aus in der umgebung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (27. Oktober 2005)

Es gibt wieder mal ein Update zur topogr. Trailkarte auf www.spessart-biker.de! Mehr als 400 km Trails und Singletrails mit über 600 Fotos zu den Strecken. Endloser "Stoff" für Trailorgien-Touren im bayr. Teil des Spessarts.


----------

